
Show HN: Jump.sh – A Twitter List Search Engine to Find You New Customers - cosbgn
https://jump.sh
======
cosbgn
Hello,

TL;DR: You can now target your twitter ads/promoted tweets to list
members/subscribers!

Twitter ads have a very poor targeting options, so I've built a search engine
to find Twitter lists where your customers are. Try to search for example for
"Wedding","Crypto", "development", "Marketing" or anything else.

The tool will find most of the list in this topic (I'm still improving the
search engine). Once you find a list which you like you can export it as a CSV
file and upload it to Twitter as a custom audience and target your
ads/promoted tweets only to the member/subscribers of the list.

I've just used it to extract 800K twitter handles of PPC professionals!

Let me know your feedback. Thanks!

